# Germany fears 100,000 new Covid cases a day in third wave



## mellowyellow (Mar 26, 2021)

Germany has concentrated its efforts on travellers from overseas after tourists took advantage of a dispensation to fly to Mallorca
FRIEDEMANN VOGEL/EPA

_Germany’s third wave is likely to be the worst yet, with as many as 100,000 new cases a day, a senior government scientist warned today.

The public have been urged to refrain from indoor gatherings over Easter and mandatory tests will be imposed on everyone flying into the country from Tuesday as the authorities try to stop the pandemic from getting out of control.

The more aggressive B.1.1.7 coronavirus strain, first observed in southeast England, has torn through Germany just as it was beginning to reopen primary schools, kindergartens and non-essential shops after its second wave subsided.

The seven-day infection rate has climbed to 119.1 new cases per 100,000 people. This is half the current level in France and a fifth of that in Hungary._


----------



## Remy (Mar 26, 2021)

One really wonders how, when and if this will end.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 26, 2021)

Remy said:


> One really wonders how, when and if this will end.


Apparently it's expected to become something akin to the seasonal flu as it mutates and reinfects.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2021)

We keep hearing about this so called South East England variant...( I live in the south east).. yet we've never seen it here. ..but then we hear about the new York Variant.. that everyone seemed to have got too...

Germany has  got the right arse with us Brits as does the rest of Europe because we left them financially in the lurch when we left Europe.. if they'd vaccinated their people like we've vaccinated ours, and not held back, and also tried to block millions of Covid vaccinations reaching the UK ,  then this might not be happening..


----------



## tbeltrans (Mar 26, 2021)

I am beginning to think this is one of those Twilight Zone episodes in which the main character is stuck in a loop with a recurring dream of the same event over and over.  He tries to tell the other people involved what is going to happen because he has seen it night after night, but they don't believe him since each night in the dream the other characters are continually showing up as the same people but in different roles so they don't carry over that knowledge from the previous night.

In our scenario though, we are simply stuck in the recurring bad dream and getting tired of seeing it over and over.  Maybe if we didn't remember it from one day to the next, it wouldn't be so bad.

Tony


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 26, 2021)

I think the fear of the economy collapsing was the main reason some countries kept their borders open, praying for herd immunity, it makes you wonder if we can ever come back from the devastating debt we now find ourselves in.


----------



## RnR (Mar 26, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> I think the fear of the economy collapsing was the main reason some countries kept their borders open, praying for herd immunity, it makes you wonder if we can ever come back from the devastating debt we now find ourselves in.


Agree re the first part of your initial comment ... as for the debt, who knows when most countries are in the same boat. Maybe there needs to be a "Reckoning Day" when all debts are wiped and we start again. Personally, I rate keeping alive over debt.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 26, 2021)

RnR said:


> Agree re the first part of your initial comment ... as for the debt, who knows when most countries are in the same boat. *Maybe there needs to be a "Reckoning Day" when all debts are wiped and we start again.* Personally, I rate keeping alive over debt.


We'll never see the day... too much greed and upper-echelon feeding from the coffers and troughs.

As the bottom-feeders that we are, we'll continue to be at the brunt and mercy of our governing parties, and in keeping with history, the rich will continue getting richer due to their tax breaks, loopholes, and in through the backdoor deals, and the poor and working class will continue to be poor, losing even more ground, struggling harder to hold onto what we've got while we carry on picking up the tab for the wealthy.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 26, 2021)

_............The data suggests that low taxes on the rich bring economies little benefit. This suggests there is a strong economic case for raising taxes on the rich to help repair public finances following the pandemic......._
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/h...r-the-rich-dont-boost-the-economy-11608136674


----------



## chic (Mar 27, 2021)

Remy said:


> One really wonders how, when and if this will end.


It ends when we say it does. Don't feel so helpless. It's unhealthy for you.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 27, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> _............The data suggests that low taxes on the rich bring economies little benefit. This suggests there is a strong economic case for raising taxes on the rich to help repair public finances following the pandemic......._
> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/h...r-the-rich-dont-boost-the-economy-11608136674


The debt is so extreme that taking every dime from ALL the "rich" wouldn't reduce it by more than 8% to 10%.

(Edit: and that figure is from 2019, before the first stimulus package. I'll see if I can find the reference/source.)


----------



## SetWave (Mar 27, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> The debt is so extreme that taking every dime from ALL the "rich" wouldn't reduce it by more than 8% to 10%.
> 
> (Edit: and that figure is from 2019, before the first stimulus package. I'll see if I can find the reference/source.)


Every little bit helps.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 27, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> We keep hearing about this so called South East England variant...( I live in the south east).. yet we've never seen it here. ..but then we hear about the new York Variant.. that everyone seemed to have got too...
> 
> Germany has  got the right arse with us Brits as does the rest of Europe because we left them financially in the lurch when we left Europe.. if they'd vaccinated their people like we've vaccinated ours, and not held back, and also tried to block millions of Covid vaccinations reaching the UK ,  then this might not be happening..


They really are showing their true natures...petty, vindictive and spiteful. Even remainers are now looking at our exit in a new light.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 27, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> We'll never see the day... too much greed and upper-echelon feeding from the coffers and troughs.
> 
> As the bottom-feeders that we are, we'll continue to be at the brunt and mercy of our governing parties, and in keeping with history, the rich will continue getting richer due to their tax breaks, loopholes, and in through the backdoor deals, and the poor and working class will continue to be poor, losing even more ground, struggling harder to hold onto what we've got while we carry on picking up the tab for the wealthy.


And the working class/middle-class is rapidly shrinking.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 27, 2021)

SetWave said:


> Every little bit helps.


Less wasteful spending by gov't would be most helpful.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 27, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> And the working class/middle-class is rapidly shrinking.


It sure is, Mur, and while I can't speak for the USofA, middle-class here in Canada has been steadily shrinking, more so over the past decade or two.


----------



## Irwin (Mar 27, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Less wasteful spending by gov't would be most helpful.


True, like not invading other countries that are no threat to us.

Regarding Germany's covid problem, only about 10% of their population has been vaccinated, so there's going to be a high correlation between the increased infection rate and their death rate.

Here in the U.S., we're probably going to see a bump in covid cases but not much of an increase in deaths since our vaccination rollout is pretty good -- even ahead of schedule! That's not something you often hear about a government program!


----------



## Don M. (Mar 27, 2021)

Unless things have changed in Germany, since I was there decades ago, I can understand that nation having problems controlling this virus.  When I was there, virtually ever Gasthaus (bar) was overflowing with customers imbibing that fantastic German beer.


----------



## Mike (Mar 27, 2021)

They blamed our AstraZeneca vaccine for being:
1.  Ineffective in over 65-year-olds.
2.  Causing blood clots.

Both statements rubbished by their own medics,
now they are threatening to stop exports to other
countries that have a better vaccination record,
Macron hates us and is trying to stir things, yet
his own people are holding demonstrations to get
rid of him. Italy has already stopped a shipment
to Australia.

This is bordering on Political, but I don't want or
need an answer.

The above is for your information only.

Any political replies to this, Moderators, please
delete it and the reply.

Thank you

Mike.


----------



## J.B Books (Mar 27, 2021)

They want you to be in fear. fear is control. They want to control you.
Wear a mask! Get a shot and prove you got one. Shut up and obey!


----------



## HoneyNut (Mar 27, 2021)

There was something in the local news in Omaha, NE that 100 cases of covid have been seen from one day care facility, apparently in the past week and a half, and that most are the new (to us) more contagious UK variant.  So I wonder if we are going to have a general resurgence here.
Then yesterday the news said that anyone 18 yr and older can sign up for the covid vaccine (and not restricted to their own town/county).  I have very mixed feelings about that, so far the vaccines have been for 65 yr and above (plus various essential groups of people), and I'm not sure it is fair to the 60 yr old people to now have to compete with all ages to get a vaccine.


----------



## chic (Mar 28, 2021)

J.B Books said:


> They want you to be in fear. fear is control. They want to control you.
> Wear a mask! Get a shot and prove you got one. Shut up and obey!


This is exactly it and it will continue as long as it is successful. Also they're causing an imbalance and culture clash amongst people. If you don't do as you are told, you are considered a bad selfish person by those who do obey and the structure that supports a collective mentality. People who go along with all this media driven fear are praised for their compliance, made to feel that this is a mission larger than themselves, while anyone who even questions is considered little short of a narcissistic murderer.

But I have one very important question. This has been going on for over a year because we're told we can't let hospital staff become overwhelmed, we don't have enough ICU beds. In a year, wasn't there enough time for those in charge to get more staff and ICU beds so these Draconian measures and all this fearmongering would no longer be necessary? This is my question. And it leads me to believe perhaps there is another agenda here which is not being revealed to us.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 28, 2021)

Honestly I have to wonder if they'll ever get this thing under control. There's just too much going on with this virus and nobody will do what they're supposed to in order to help stop the spread so I don't know why this would surprise anyone. Might as well get comfy with your masks and embrace the isolation. If these variants blow through like they predict we're in a world of trouble. I'm waiting to see how things are gonna be when I return to work.


----------



## Mike (Mar 28, 2021)

J.B Books said:


> They want you to be in fear. fear is control. They want to control you.
> Wear a mask! Get a shot and prove you got one. Shut up and obey!


I have said this from the start, at least over here, everybody
that died, died from Coronavirus, not much else, nobody
died of Flu, or Pneumonia, the death rate from the virus had
to be in the high 90% range.

Most of the unrest and defiance about distance and masks
is all from younger people 45years and younger, another
mistake from the Government who stated that it is deadly
for Seniors, but not for youngsters.

Maybe that's why they are now talking about variants that
attack everybody, old and young alike, maybe there is no
variants, just another fear factor, to get masks on more faces
and distances apart kept as advised.

Mike.


----------



## J.B Books (Mar 28, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Honestly I have to wonder if they'll ever get this thing under control. There's just too much going on with this virus and nobody will do what they're supposed to in order to help stop the spread so I don't know why this would surprise anyone. Might as well get comfy with your masks and embrace the isolation. If these variants blow through like they predict we're in a world of trouble. I'm waiting to see how things are gonna be when I return to work.


That Marci, is the koolaid. Wear a Mask. Stay isolated. Another waive is coming! We are all in trouble!
Get a shot EVERY year. Another variant!


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 28, 2021)

J.B Books said:


> That Marci, is the koolaid. Wear a Mask. Stay isolated. Another waive is coming! We are all in trouble!
> Get a shot EVERY year. Another variant!


the koolaid...is that an offhanded remark similar to being called a sheep?

forget it. it's not worth wasting my breath on.


----------



## J.B Books (Mar 28, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> the koolaid...is that an offhanded remark similar to being called a sheep?
> 
> forget it. it's not worth wasting my breath on.


Kool-Aid reference is more along the lines of "group think".
Remember Jim Jones? The religious cult leader that all his members drank the Kool-Aid without question?
It's a very common term.

By the way. I didn't call you anything. I don't "call" anyone anything on this forum. You need to stop internalizing my comments.
I said. "I refuse to be a sheep".

By the way, I just looked up my "Sheep" comment that were you referring to. I was replying to someone else's post. How you took that as reference to you personally is beyond me.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 28, 2021)

I like Germany, having lived and worked there.  However, I'm glad I'm not there at the minute.   I don't blame the German people (or the French or any other European people) for the mess, but I do blame their leaders.   They ordered late, they didn't check the contracts, they criticised the inexpensive, highly effective AZ vaccine, and now they're screaming at the UK for not supplying the vaccine that they said was no good.  I hope they get it sorted out before it's too late.


----------



## garyt1957 (Mar 28, 2021)

chic said:


> But I have one very important question. This has been going on for over a year because we're told we can't let hospital staff become overwhelmed, we don't have enough ICU beds. In a year, wasn't there enough time for those in charge to get more staff and ICU beds so these Draconian measures and all this fearmongering would no longer be necessary? This is my question.


Sure we can get more beds but who's going to staff them? Nursing degrees take years not weeks.


----------



## chic (Mar 28, 2021)

Mike said:


> I have said this from the start, at least over here, everybody
> that died, died from Coronavirus, not much else, nobody
> died of Flu, or Pneumonia, the death rate from the virus had
> to be in the high 90% range.
> ...


I agree. This is about control, not about combating a virus. That's why the CDC continues on and on about variants. It makes people feel helpless and frightened. I think this fits with their agenda. which seems to be one of blind conformity.


----------



## Jeweltea (Mar 28, 2021)

Mike said:


> I have said this from the start, at least over here, everybody
> that died, died from Coronavirus, not much else, nobody
> died of Flu, or Pneumonia, the death rate from the virus had
> to be in the high 90% range.
> ...


I personally know several people who died in the last year but not from Covid. According to the CDC, there was more than 2.9 million deaths in 2020 in the U.S. Over here they are not saying that everyone who died, died from Covid. Must be different where you are.


----------



## Mike (Mar 28, 2021)

Jeweltea said:


> Over here they are not saying that everyone who died, died from Covid. Must be different where you are.


Jeweltea, I was referring to the death reports
at the beginning of he Pandemic a year ago.

Mike


----------



## HoneyNut (Mar 28, 2021)

It appears that if there is ever a future pandemic that is more contagious and lethal, the planet will be inherited by the Chinese, Southeast Asians, and the Australians.  
Being sheep is a very successful survival strategy.  I love all those sheep on the roadways who stay on their side of the road and obey stop signs.  I'm sure they are suffering terribly from giving away their right to drive all over the road and never stop for a minute to let others go through the intersections.  Poor things.


----------



## Furryanimal (Mar 28, 2021)

Here(Wales) we have recorded our third day in the past week with no Covid deaths.And Boris insists the path to normality is still on track.
What they are up to in Germany I have no idea...but vaccination is having a major effect here.Shame not all British leaders are on the same wavelength.


----------



## Jeweltea (Mar 28, 2021)

chic said:


> But I have one very important question. This has been going on for over a year because we're told we can't let hospital staff become overwhelmed, we don't have enough ICU beds. In a year, wasn't there enough time for those in charge to get more staff and ICU beds so these Draconian measures and all this fearmongering would no longer be necessary? This is my question. And it leads me to believe perhaps there is another agenda here which is not being revealed to us.


https://www.nytimes.com/2020/11/22/health/Covid-ventilators-stockpile.html

This article explains that not everyone knows how to run a ventilator.


----------



## rgp (Mar 29, 2021)

J.B Books said:


> They want you to be in fear. fear is control. They want to control you.
> Wear a mask! Get a shot and prove you got one. Shut up and obey!




 Exactly !!


----------

